# Keine Simulation WinCC flex 2007 mit PLCSIM +VM möglich?



## bike (25 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich kann kein Projekt mit PLCSim und WinCC Flex 2007 simulieren.
Ich verwende Step7 Prof 5.4 HF 4 mit Virtualbox.

Liegt der Fehler an  BigS oder an der Virtualbox?

Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich suchen muss?

Danke

bike


----------



## netmaster (25 Dezember 2010)

Was geht nicht zum Simulieren?
Ich denke eher es liegt an deiner Einstellung.
Lauft PLC Sim? CPU in RUN?


----------



## bike (25 Dezember 2010)

netmaster schrieb:


> Was geht nicht zum Simulieren?
> Ich denke eher es liegt an deiner Einstellung.
> Lauft PLC Sim? CPU in RUN?



Hallo,

ja die PLC ist in run und das Programm wird fehlerfrei abgearbeitet.

Mit diesen Einstellungen läuft die Simulation in einer normalen WinXP Umgebung.

bike


----------



## netmaster (25 Dezember 2010)

Also baut WinCC Flexible Runtime keine Verbindung zu PLCSIM auf?


----------



## Paule (25 Dezember 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Ich kann kein Projekt mit PLCSim und WinCC Flex 2007 simulieren.
> Ich verwende Step7 Prof 5.4 HF 4 mit Virtualbox.
> 
> Liegt der Fehler an BigS oder an der Virtualbox?


Hallo bike,
mittlerweile habe ich Flex 2008, aber auch mit 2007 konnte ich mit PLCSim meine Programme simulieren.

Da ich die Virtualbox nicht kenne aber weiß dass du eine Ahnung hast würde ich mal auf die Virtualbox tippen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Dezember 2010)

Für WinCCflexible ist wichtig dass bei PLCSIM die richtige PG/PC-Schnittstelle ausgewählt wird.
Mal angenommen du hast eine PN/DP-CPU und das Panel ist über Ethernet an die CPU gekoppelt, dann musst bei PLCSIM bei den Einstellungen auch "PLCSIM (TCP/IP)" eingestellt werden, damit sich die WinCCflexible Simulation damit verbinden kann.
Stellt man hier "PLCSIM (MPI)" ein, so kann man zwar das Programm aus dem Step7-Manager laden und testen/beobachten, aber von WinCCflexible kommt keine Verbindung zustande.
Kann sein dass sich PLCSIM die Einstellungen irgendwie merkt, sodass es auf deinem anderen Rechner außerhalb der VM funktioniert, in der VM bei PLCSIM aber noch andere Einstellungen vorhanden sind.

Bei PLCSIM habe ich auch manchmal Probleme, wenn ich in Netpro ein PG mit aktivierter Schnittstelle projektiert habe. Dort wähle ich dann immer den entsprechenden Haken ab.


----------



## bike (26 Dezember 2010)

Zunächst danke für die Hinweise.


Heute hat sich wieder gezeigt, dass das Problem meist 80cm vor dem Bildschirm ist.
Mein Fehler war, dass ich eine alte Version von PLC SIM in dieser VM laufen hatte.
Und bei PLCSIM V5.1 hatte ich auch schon unter "normalen" Win Probleme.


bike


P.S: ich gelobe Besserung, das sollte eigentlich nicht so passieren.


----------

